# Motor am SINAMICS wird heiss



## Olistone (7 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich versuche es mal auf diese weise eine Antwort auf unser Problem zu bekommen.
Wir hben einen ABB Motor 350kW (Saugzug)der an einem SAMI Frequenzumrichter ohne Probleme lief. Da der FU in die Jahre gekommen war, wurde dieser gegen einen SINAMICS FU ersetzt und auch vom Siemens Techniker in Betrieb genommen. Doch seit das Teil miz dem neuen FU läuft, haben wir exreme Wicklungstemperaturen, so ca. 130 Grad. Beim ABB waren es höchstens 75 Grad bei der gleichen Drehzahl. (1250 U/min)
Nach Aussage des Technikers, liegt es am Motor, der mittlerweile auch schon ersetzt wurde und wie man sich vorstellen kann nicht ganz billig ist, leider ohne Erfolg.
Jetzt sagt der Motorenlieferant es liegt an den Einstellungen des FU, was logischerweise der Siemens Techniker nich meint.
Hat jemand von Euch schon solche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Besten Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## MSB (7 September 2009)

Also da es an einem FU, speziell den Sinamics-Kisten, viele Parameter gibt,
und noch mehr die potentiell falsch oder nicht richtig sein können,
sind deine Informationen ganz einfach viel zu spärrlich.

Ansonsten was soll der Geiz, lass den Siemens-Experten noch mal antraben,
wenn das erst neuerlich mit neuem FU auftritt ist der Fehler ja sehr eindeutig lokalisiert.
Schlimm genug das Siemens die Arroganz besitzt das der Motor getauscht werden muss,
noch schlimmer ihr das auch noch macht.

Ich hatte noch keine speziellen Probleme, weiß aber das Siemens-FU's in der Motor-Regelung sehr hinterfotzige Parameter besitzen,
die leicht mal zu einem enormen Stromanstieg bei gleichzeitigen Verlust von Drehmoment führen können.
Die Tour hab ich schon ein paar mal hinter mir.

P.S. G150 oder S150?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Olistone (8 September 2009)

Hallo Manuel

Der Siemens Techniker war schon so viele male da, man könnte meinen er arbeitet schon bei uns, doch der ist mit seinem Latein auch schon am Ende. 
Die Parameter hat er auch schon mehrere male eingestellt doch keine verbesserung erreicht.
Ein Servicetechniker von ABB den wir mal angefragt hatten, meinte es könnte mit der Taktfrequenz zu tun haben, wenn diese auf 4 kHz eingestellt ist sei die Motortemperatur am tiefsten. Weiss aber nicht ob das beim Sinamics auch geht.
Ist übrigens ein S150!

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Blockmove (8 September 2009)

Tja...Siemens und Fremdmotoren 
Haben wir auch gemischte Erfahrungen.
Ich würd Siemens eine Frist setzen und wenn es dann nicht klappt mit Rauswurf drohen. Andere Hersteller können auch Umrichter bauen.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Sesssko (8 September 2009)

Hey. Du schreibst zwar das der Motor 350kW hat und mit 1250 min-1 betrieben wird. Wie ist denn die Basisdrehzahl des Motors (1500, 3000, 1000 min-1)? Welche Isoliertstoffklasse hat der Motor (üblicherweise F)? Ist der Motor frequenzgeregelt (Vectorgeregelt) oder frequenzgesteuert (U/f - Verfahren)?


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (8 September 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja...Siemens und Fremdmotoren
> Haben wir auch gemischte Erfahrungen.
> Ich würd Siemens eine Frist setzen und wenn es dann nicht klappt mit Rauswurf drohen. Andere Hersteller können auch Umrichter bauen.
> 
> ...




Da stimm ich Dieter zu ... z.B. Danfoss 

Wie weit ist den der Motor vom FU entfernt ?  bzw sitzt eine Drossel oder Filter dazwischen ? 

und ja ein paar Motordaten wären von Vorteil zur Problembehebung.

Und welches Regelprinzip ? ob Quadratisch was ja bei Saugern nicht so ganz unüblich ist 

oder konstant ? (eher unüblich)

MfG Long John


----------



## Olistone (9 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Der Vorschlag mit der Frist und dem Rauswurf geht leider nicht, da unsere Anlage kompett auf Siemens umgerüstet wird bzw. wurde.

Ein Filter oder eine Drossel ist nicht mehr dazwischen, die Leitungslänge beträgt ca.25 m.
Der Motor hat Isolierklasse F, mit Kaltleitern, bei 150°C wird der Motor wegen Übertemperatur abgeschaltet. Doch ich denke ein Dauerbetrieb mit 130°C wird sich auch negativ auf die Lebensdauer auswirken.
Max Drehzahl 1480 min¹, Vectorgeregelt.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (9 September 2009)

Mit welcher Taktfrequenz wird der Wechselrichter getaktet ? 

Und vielleicht sollte man eine Quadratische Regelung wählen.

Irgendwo muss die wärme ja herkommen... entweder Ummagnetisierungsverluste  oder eben von der Regelung.

Allerdings kenn ich mich mit der Sinamicsreihe nicht so gut aus ... 

Ich würd als erstes die Taktfrequenz checken und dann mal "probieren" (so fern das möglich ist) das Regelverhalten auf  Quadratisch umzustellen 

Falls das noch nicht hilft meld dich einfahc nochmal dann ruf ich mal bei Siemens einen alten Kollegen an ! 

MfG


----------



## Olistone (10 September 2009)

Hallo

Die Taktfrequenz (beim Sinamics Pulsfrequenz Param. p113)beträgt 1.250kHz. Wir hatten den Techniker auch schon gebeten diese auf 4kHz zu stellen, doech aus welchen Gründen auch immer sei das nicht möglich, wegen Filter und was weiss ich alles noch, ist langsam zum:sb5:.

Soviel wir wissen ist das Regelverhalten schon Quadratisch.

@LONG JOHN MCT
Wenn es möglich ist den Kollegen mal um seine Meinung zu Fragen, wäre ich Dir dankbar. Vielleicht hat er noch eine Idee?

Gruss 

Oliver


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2009)

Olistone schrieb:


> Die Taktfrequenz (beim Sinamics Pulsfrequenz Param. p113)beträgt 1.250kHz.


 
1,25 kHz ist schon etwas "gemütlich".
Hängt doch mal einen Oszi (ja ich weiss ist altertümlich) ran und schaut euch Strom und Spannung an.
Evtl. kann man da Rückschlüsse ziehen.
Ansonsten gibt es einen erweiterten Support bei Siemens. Setzt euch mal mit dem für euch zuständigen Vertriebler in Verbindung. Kann zwar richtig teuer sein, aber die Jungs sind besser qualifiziert. 
Wir hatten damals die Abmachung:
Siemens-Problem -> Siemens zahlt
Unser Problem -> Wir zahlen.

Tja wir haben bezahlt :sm17:

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## hausenm (10 September 2009)

Wenns ein alter ABB war kann es sein, das der ein Sinus ausgegeben hat, Sinamics gibt Rechtecke aus- Motore werden dann"etwas" wärmer. Sprecht mal mit dem großen S. wegen Filter und/ oder Drosseln. 
Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit Indramat.


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (10 September 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Wenns ein alter ABB war kann es sein, das der ein Sinus ausgegeben hat, Sinamics gibt Rechtecke aus- Motore werden dann"etwas" wärmer. Sprecht mal mit dem großen S. wegen Filter und/ oder Drosseln.
> Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit Indramat.




Das ist ja genau das Problem ... und das ein neuer Umrichter noch Rechteckspannungen produziert darf sich selbst Siemens nicht mehr erlauben ... eher andersrum das der alte FU den Motor hat wärmer lassen werden ... 

1,25 Khz ist wirklich etwas gemütlich abgesehen davon muss der doch pfeifen wie ne Orgel im Dom... 
Ich würd soweit das in eurem Unternehmen (eigenmächtig) möglich ist,  mal auf 3 Khz erhöhen ... 4 ist vielleicht gewagt weil sonst die Ausgangsleistung verreckt. 

Ich nehm schon Jahrelang Danfossumrichter in Betrieb  und eigentlich muss man an der Taktfrequenz nur schrauebn wenn Filter oder ggf. Leitungslängen  irgendwas beeinflussen schrauben. 

Du kannst versuchen  dich rann zu tasten  nimm erstmla 1,5 oder 2 khz rein und miss die Temperatur.

Siemens halten sich nunmal für die größten... es kann nicht sein wenn ein Kunde ein Problem hat das nur gegen Aufgeld erledigt werden kann ... und bei euch ist es ja schon extrem ... das die 100e mal da waren und sogar nen Motor geschrottet haben! 

das mit dem Oszi ist nen guter Vorschlag aber da musst du gut hinterher sein was die Auswertung angeht... da streiten sich ab und zu die Propheten...


----------



## hausenm (10 September 2009)

Wenn sachon Siemens- dann mal über ROBICON Perfect Harmony nachdenken.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/ld/ac-umrichter/html_00/perfectharmony/perfectharmony-1.html
soll nach HP 18 harmonische Ausblenden. 
so long


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (10 September 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Wenn sachon Siemens- dann mal über ROBICON Perfect Harmony nachdenken.
> http://www.automation.siemens.com/ld/ac-umrichter/html_00/perfectharmony/perfectharmony-1.html
> soll nach HP 18 harmonische Ausblenden.
> so long




Tja ... dummerweise handelt sich das bei dem Kasten um Mittelspannung...  und was wir hier haben sind glänzende 400V 

Und bevor unser Kollege hier sich so ein Gerät auf den Hals holt soll er doch erstmal die Taktfrequenz ändern.

Bzw. wenn dann kommt Siemens doch eh wieder nicht klar mit dem Gerät *ROFL* wenn die nichtmal so einen einfachen Anwendungsfall beherrschen können.


----------



## hausenm (10 September 2009)

Naja Siemens, die wollten mir auch 5700€ abluchsen für einen einfachen Synchronlauf (nur Geschwindigkeit keine Lage). 
Pefect Harmonic hat die Technik an Harmonic drive angelehnt, das Problem mit der Wärme wäre dann weg, das mit den 400V hatte ich total über-sehen Sorry


----------



## waldy (12 September 2009)

> Wenns ein alter ABB war kann es sein, das der ein Sinus ausgegeben hat, Sinamics gibt Rechtecke aus- Motore werden dann"etwas" wärmer.


 - das stimme ich auch zu , so mehr Falsche Sinus am Ausgang - so mehr Wärmer . Ganz einfach  - Motoren sind für Sinus Form von Spanung ausgeaut würden und nicht für andere Form Frequenz.
geuß waldy


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (12 September 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> - das stimme ich auch zu , so mehr Falsche Sinus am Ausgang - so mehr Wärmer . Ganz einfach  - Motoren sind für Sinus Form von Spanung ausgeaut würden und nicht für andere Form Frequenz.
> geuß waldy





Ja ja .... aber moderne FU`s  versuchen alle irgendwie die EMV und diese ganze Störungsserie zu begrenzen zu minimieren oder gar auf zu heben ... siehe harmonic drive ... 

der alte wird das sicherlich produziert haben ...  der neue wird das nicht tun ... ggf. wenn er mit niedirger taktfrequenz betrieben wird .. da bilden sich diese blöcke wieder so schön eckig aus ... das lönnte dann sein womit ich mir ja gerade deise Temperaturdifferenz erkläre 

und bei 25m ist das jetzt nicht so das problem ....  das sich da noch was aufschaukelt ....


----------



## hausenm (12 September 2009)

Hallo Long John MCT
das mit der EMV IST genau das Problem- harmonische Oberwellen tragen nicht zum Aufbau eines Drehmomentes bei- sie heizen nur den Motor an.
Der Grund dafür: die harmonischen oberschwingungen sind IMMER ein ganzzahölig Vielfaches der Grundschwingung = Motorfrequenz. Gibt ein FU allerdings eine Sinusschwingung aus (je näher an dem Sinus dran um so besser) entfallen diese Oberschwingungen (wer lust auf rechnen hat kann ja mal eine Fourietransformation über ein Rechteck laufen lassen ).
Der "alte" ABB dürfte einen etwas verbogenen Sinus gehabt haben (Stichwort Nulldurchgang) also etwas1-3 Harmonische- alle modernen FU's haben in der Endstufe IGBTs und die geben nun mal ein "verwaschenes" Rechteck aus (Phasenanschnitt). Was dabei rauskommen kann ist ein warmer Motor.
Eine Abhilfe dafür sind (wie von den Anbietern vorgeschlagen) Filter und/ oder Drosseln (Ringkerne etc.), dadurch werden die Rechtecke mehr verwaschen und nähern sich dem Sinus an- weniger Harmonische- kälterer Motor. 
das mal zur Theorie im angegeben Fall (Harmonic drive) werden nun mehrere Endstufen gekoppelt- die Überlagerung ergibt dann einen sinusähnlichen Verlauf.
Ich hoffe nun alle Bedenken beseitigt zu haben.
Abhilfe schafft nur ein Filter (wenn der Motor und- oder Fu nicht angepaßt werden sollen).
Gruß


----------



## waldy (12 September 2009)

Hallo,
was würde ich noch machen,
wenn Sie haben alte  SAMI Frequenzumrichter noch nicht entsorg - dann am ausgang neue FU alte  SAMI Frequenzumrichter in Reihe anschliessen .
Grund :
- mit neue FU werden SIe Parameter steuern
- mit altem  SAMI Frequenzumrichter am Ausgang bekommen Sie wieder gute und richitge Sinusoid.

gruß waldy


----------



## hausenm (12 September 2009)

@waldy
Zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) Feuerwehr rufen, der SAMI Brennt (Ausgansleistung FU mit ev.  
    Stromregelung)
2) Solltest du mal eine Schulung gehabt haben (sowas wie Umrichter-
    technologie oder ähnliches) Geld zurück verlangen, die hat leider nichts 
    gebracht.
Fazit eine Reihenschaltung von FU's (egal welcher Art und Weise) geht garnicht!!!
Grund: FUs bilden einen sog. Zwischenkreis, heißt die Eingangsspannung wird gleichgerichtet (das sind die berümten 690V). Die Endstufe (IGBT H- Brücke) wird über die verwendete Mikrocontrollersteuerung (Rechenplatine) angesteuert und nimmt quasi die Leistung aus dem Zwischenkreis. 
Der, in deinem Fall vorrangeschaltete FU gibt die "richtige" Frequenz- Phasenlage aus- dein alter SAMI macht daraus wieder eine Gleichspannung.
Erfolg:= 0 ;
Das was du meintest (nehme ich mal an) den Steuerkopf eine modernen FU mit der Endstufe des SAMI zu verwenden. 
Da kann ich nur sagen:" Noch nie probiert und ich laß das ganze auch lieber!!!!!!!"
Gruß


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (13 September 2009)

2 umrichter in Reihe *ROFL*

also ehrlich das ja wol mal der Kracher 

ja das mit den Oberschwingungen ist mir doch alles klar und ich glaub das liegt hier auch nur an ner Verständnissschwierigkeit ...

also auf dne Schulungen die ich hatte wurde  immer gesagt  das die neuen FU`s das besser hinbekommen als die älteren ... 

und zum Thema Filter oder Drossel .... die werden doch meines Wissens erst ab ner Leitungslänge von 100m eingesetzt ... und hier sinds 25 meter 
Ich hatte noch nie Probleme bei kurzen Leitungslängen und großen Leistungen mit Erwärmung 

aber klar warum nicht Probier es aus  ... ne Induktivität kann nie schaden ... 

Gruuuß !


----------



## hausenm (13 September 2009)

Hallo Long_John,
das mit den 100m ist richtig und falsch zugleich , ja das gibt es.
Also zB. in CNC- Maschinen sind garantiert keine 100m Kabellänge, aber um die Motore zu schützen werde Drosseln (5 Windungen um einen Eisenring) eingebaut (Referenz DMG).
Wenn das mit den Harmonischen klar ist, frage ich mich warum hier so ein großen "Mißverständnis" auftritt, bei einigen anscheinend nicht.
So long


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (13 September 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Hallo Long_John,
> das mit den 100m ist richtig und falsch zugleich , ja das gibt es.
> Also zB. in CNC- Maschinen sind garantiert keine 100m Kabellänge, aber um die Motore zu schützen werde Drosseln (5 Windungen um einen Eisenring) eingebaut (Referenz DMG).
> Wenn das mit den Harmonischen klar ist, frage ich mich warum hier so ein großen "Mißverständnis" auftritt, bei einigen anscheinend nicht.
> So long




Jo stimmt das mit den Spindelmotoren  hab ich auch öffter schon gesehen...

Wir werden einfach abwarten was der Kollege sagt obs nun mit der Taktfrequenz behoben werden kann ... und nen Filter oder ne Drossel kann man ja immer noch einbauen


----------



## Olistone (14 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Wenn ich da die Beiträge so durchlese, ist das Thema mit den warmen Motoren nicht so unbekannt, bzw. scheiden sich da die Geister was man da am besten macht, damit das Problem behoben wird.
Fact ist, dass wir eine neue Anlage von Siemens bestellt haben und diese auch wieder so wie die alte funktionieren muss, also kein umbau mit Sami in Serie oder sonst irgend etwas. ABB oder Siemens Motor ist ja auch egal ( wobei die Siemens Motoren bei uns laufend den Geist aufgeben*ROFL*,ersetzt werden sie dann durch ABB!)
Zur Zeit ist die Anlage sowieso in Revision und nächste Woche steht dann auch der Testlauf mit dem Saugzug auf dem Programm. Werde mal da dem Siemens Techniker auf die Finger klopfen und sehen was da herauskommt.
Werde euch da auf dem laufendem halten.

Gruss 
Oliver


----------



## Olistone (28 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die Revision ist vorbei und der Saugzug wieder in Betrieb. Die S-Techniker waren auch da. Der eine Techniker hat sich dem Problem angenommen und sich damit befasst. Herausgefunden hat er das unser Regelsignal 4-20mA stark schwankt, d. h. innert 1-2 sek +-2mA da hat er eine Filter einprogrammiert, der das Signal 10 sek lang Filtert, bzw den Mittelwert bildet.--> brachte eine Temperaturabsenkung von 15°C!
Vorher 1300 U/min; 130°C und jetzt 1300 U/min; 115°C.
Der Regelparameter ist U/f Regelung Parabolisch eingestellt (was immer das heisst) nach Rücksprache mit dem Lieferwerk in Erlangen meinte da ein Techniker, dass man Sauger sowieso nicht mit diesem Regelparameter laufen lässt, doch da waren sich unsere S-Kollegen wieder nicht einig und haben es so belassen.
Wir werden mal die Temperaturen weiter beobachten und gegebenenfalls doch noch die Regelparameter anpassen. 


Gruss 

Oliver


----------



## hausenm (28 September 2009)

parabolisch ist die form der Regelkurve (linear- parabolisch) damit legst du fest wie eine Eingangssignaländerung sich auf die Drehzahl auswirkt.
Bei einem Saugzug ersceinnt mir parabolische Kurve auch etwas seltsam aber es ist ja Siemens .
Das mit den Schwankungen ok ist ein Punkt, aber wieso ist dann nicht die Energie im Bremswiderstand verheizt worden?
Neuerdings verwendet man ein Rückspeisemodul, auch um Stromkosten zu senken. Bin auf die längerfristigen Ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## Hannoverplayboy (4 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Olistone

Kurz zu meiner Person :
Ich bin Elektromaschinenbauer und seit 3 Jahren Elektromeister:

Wir reparieren jeden tag Elektromotoren (Aufzugmotoren, Lüftermotren ...)
wir haben auch öfter das Probleme mit dem Motoren (FU. Betrieb ) die zu warm werden.
Meistens ist es nur Kühlungsproblem .

Hat der Motor eine Fremdlüfter?
Was habt Ihr für  Umgebungstemperatur  ?


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (4 Oktober 2009)

Hannoverplayboy schrieb:


> Hallo Olistone
> 
> Kurz zu meiner Person :
> Ich bin Elektromaschinenbauer und seit 3 Jahren Elektromeister:
> ...




Schonmal den Verluaf durchgelesen ? 

Wenn der Motor der gleiche ist die Betriebsart die gleiche ist der Motor nicht wesentlich unterfrequent betrieben wird  kann das nur am FU liegen!
Keine Frage, dass wenn der Motor besser gekühlt wird, sich das positiv auf den Betrieb auswirkt.
Aber die Umgebungsbedingungen sind ja hier nicht der Fall!


----------



## hausenm (4 Oktober 2009)

@hanoverplayboy
der Motor läuft= Selbstkühlung durch den angeflanschten Fan.
Bei einem "Saugzug" wird in der Regel im oberen Bereich gefahren um eine ausreichende Strömung zu bekommen. 
Durch diese Tatsache ist die Umkgebungstemperatur nur Nebensache, der Motor wird sich in der Betriebsart auf ca. Umgebung+ 10°C aufwärmen- mit dem Themenstart hätte ich dann Temperaturen um die 100°C= eindeutig zu hoch und deutlich über MAK.
Gruß


----------

